# Blocky headed lab



## slzigler (Jul 30, 2013)

I am going to be getting a pup out of a litter here in the next few months. The parents have everything I am looking for in a pup (personality, pedigree, looks, etc). Mom certainly has the BIG blocky head like I like however dad's is a little slimmer. I am curious on how to figure out which pup is going to have a more blocky head when they get older, or if its just luck of the draw? 

This will be an BIG American lab not a british and should be around 70-82lbs


----------



## Mark Teahan (Apr 1, 2012)

I know nothing, except watching one like that with a short muzzle that couldn't grab a goose.
didn't have enough mouth to get a good hold.
Just my newbie observation.


----------



## CodyC (Jul 28, 2013)

If the dog is going to have a true "blocky" head, you will be able to tell which ones will and which ones wont at 8 weeks. It's pretty obvious. 

I will warn you though. Some people on here do not agree with picking a dog for size or looks. So get ready for those comments


----------



## firehouselabs (Jan 23, 2008)

CodyC said:


> If the dog is going to have a true "blocky" head, you will be able to tell which ones will and which ones wont at 8 weeks. It's pretty obvious.
> 
> I will warn you though. Some people on here do not agree with picking a dog for size or looks. So get ready for those comments


Actually this is not necessarily true. I have had some "wide" headed pups that were that way until about 12 wks of age, then everything else caught up during this growth spurt and they ended up being either "regular" (as in normal  ) or even a touch "narrow" headed, especially the females. You have a "better" chance at picking the "blocky" headed one if you have actually seen them all from birth to 8wks, but even then it's a crap shoot. Unless you are looking at the rottie looking show litter. 

Wanting a "blocky" headed lab really isn't the issue with the majority of the people on this forum…it's wanting this aspect as the main criteria exempt of everything else that gets our panties in a bunch!


----------



## zeus3925 (Mar 27, 2008)

I like a good looking dog with field ability but they are getting hard to find. Much of crossing characteristics is like matching Einstein and Marilyn Monroe. You hope to get a kid that has a brain like Einstein and the good looks of Marilyn Monroe. What you may get is a kid that looks like Einstein with the brains of Marilyn Monroe.


----------



## firehouselabs (Jan 23, 2008)

Zeus3925- Still LOVE the dog in your avatar!!!


----------



## Matt McKenzie (Oct 9, 2004)

All of mine can be block-heads at times. One tends to be more of a knuckle-head, though.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

if the pup is drinking its water out of a coke bottle, choose another. then send me the one with the narrow head, skinny nose and smart knot!


----------



## Nicole (Jul 8, 2007)

OP... if you want a nice head, go to a litter where BOTH parents have nice heads. 



zeus3925 said:


> I like a good looking dog with field ability but they are getting hard to find. Much of crossing characteristics is like matching Einstein and Marilyn Monroe. You hope to get a kid that has a brain like Einstein and the good looks of Marilyn Monroe. What you may get is a kid that looks like Einstein with the brains of Marilyn Monroe.


The best analogy I've heard yet


----------



## duk4me (Feb 20, 2008)

I am 100 percent positive you can pick a puppy at 8 weeks and know exactly what its head will look like and what it will weigh when it is 3 years old. I also know what the stock market will do in 3 years and that is why I am so stinking rich. Well 3 years from now.


----------



## zeus3925 (Mar 27, 2008)

Thanks, Raina! That's my dog Titan. He is a MH and QAA. I bought him from Suzie Hill at Ravenwood Retrievers, Cave Junction, Oregon. Suzie has been breeding some nice looking Labs. Her website is http://www.ravenwoodretrievers.com


----------



## JDogger (Feb 2, 2003)

Little dog, short snout.








no problem.


----------



## Bubba (Jan 3, 2003)

firehouselabs said:


> Zeus3925- Still LOVE the dog in your avatar!!!


It is an interesting look- wonder what breed?

Trying to help out in the worst way regards

Bubba


----------



## BJGatley (Dec 31, 2011)

Nice pics...


----------



## firehouselabs (Jan 23, 2008)

I had a huge chocolate male from Puh's Superman lines as well. Moose is retired and living it up on the couch with his new family. He is 9 yrs old and weighs right around 115-120lbs. Tall, long bodied, just a huge dog all around. You could fit a chukar in his mouth and not see a feather! Thankfully, he didn't realize that he could swallow them whole and had a really soft mouth!


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Nicole said:


> OP... if you want a nice head, go to a litter where BOTH parents have nice heads.



won't necessarily work. They had parents too! Won't necessarily work. They have parents and littermates to consider.


----------



## Nicole (Jul 8, 2007)

JusticeDog said:


> won't necessarily work. They had parents too! Won't necessarily work. They have parents and littermates to consider.


Ok, maybe you need me to clarify... chose a litter from two parents with nice heads, where the breeder is actually breeding for type and correct/nice heads and the line breeds true to this. Avoid parents who unexpectedly have nice heads when nothing in the pedigree does. Better


----------



## zeus3925 (Mar 27, 2008)

firehouselabs said:


> I had a huge chocolate male from Puh's Superman lines as well. Moose is retired and living it up on the couch with his new family. He is 9 yrs old and weighs right around 115-120lbs. Tall, long bodied, just a huge dog all around. You could fit a chukar in his mouth and not see a feather! Thankfully, he didn't realize that he could swallow them whole and had a really soft mouth!


It seems that the Puh's Superman line keeps those blocky heads up to today. Titan is 11 1/2 and he is now retired from the games--we still hunt with him. He is still in great shape. Last month he weighed in at 74 lbs. at the vets. Titan is quite burly in build. He has incredible power. He is quite mellow with a hint of impishness.

Below is a pix of Titan on a goose hunt in Canada. (click on the thumbnail to enlarge.)


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

The only bad looking lab are the ones that won't pick up birds


----------



## Mark Teahan (Apr 1, 2012)

The pics here, what you are calling block heads and short muzzles, aren't what I saw.
Next time I see him Ill take a pic.


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Nicole said:


> Ok, maybe you need me to clarify... chose a litter from two parents with nice heads, where the breeder is actually breeding for type and correct/nice heads and the line breeds true to this. Avoid parents who unexpectedly have nice heads when nothing in the pedigree does. Better


Then you have a bench lab if that's the focus..... No thanks!


----------



## Jeffrey Towler (Feb 17, 2008)

*My Female Reba*









Bred from generations of FC (thats duck picker uppers to you show people). I think she looks great


----------



## HNTFSH (Feb 7, 2009)

All ya gotta do is get a head stretcher. Avery Sporting Dog makes them.


----------



## firehouselabs (Jan 23, 2008)

Bred from generations of FTCH. I think she looks great too!


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Well, I think these two are pretty darn cute! 








[/URL]








[/URL]

But, I also think this is pretty darn handsome!


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content








[/URL]


----------



## luvmylabs23139 (Jun 4, 2005)

zeus3925 said:


> I like a good looking dog with field ability but they are getting hard to find. Much of crossing characteristics is like matching Einstein and Marilyn Monroe. You hope to get a kid that has a brain like Einstein and the good looks of Marilyn Monroe. What you may get is a kid that looks like Einstein with the brains of Marilyn Monroe.


Getting harder and harder even when you research the parents back generations! Add in proper lab temprement and everything goes out the window!


----------



## DarrinGreene (Feb 8, 2007)

I really prefer to focus on how what's between their ears functions, as opposed to the distance between them.


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

Plenty of good dogs are smart. Being smart doesn't mean the dog can do the job which is intended for the breed.


----------



## Billie (Sep 19, 2004)

firehouselabs said:


> Bred from generations of FTCH. I think she looks great too!
> View attachment 16653


Shes a beauty!!......


----------



## luvmylabs23139 (Jun 4, 2005)

JusticeDog said:


> Well, I think these two are pretty darn cute!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This guy looks a lot like my show bred dog born in 1980. His sire was a choc, the only one to ever go BOB at westminister. Back then the colour was a really funky yellow!


----------



## DarrinGreene (Feb 8, 2007)

Paul "Happy" Gilmore said:


> Plenty of good dogs are smart. Being smart doesn't mean the dog can do the job which is intended for the breed.


I don't think intelligence in terms of "smart" is the only thing that is contained between the ears Paul  I agree with you though.


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

"Mello" labs is a term I see on we pages advertising breedings. Nice way to say, "dud"


----------



## Lady Duck Hunter (Jan 9, 2003)

Paul, I think those are going to be referred to as "Colorado Labs" since their new law.


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

Don't leave out Washington


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

It all started in California... 

http://www.medicaldaily.com/medical-marijuana-dogs-california-vet-says-244940


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

Hey Happy, speaking of blockheads, how was your date last night? 

/Paul


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

Which one? I went out with two


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

The short round one

/Paul


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

I don't discriminate


----------



## Dave Plesko (Aug 16, 2009)

Paul "Happy" Gilmore said:


> I don't discriminate


True Dat!

(more to make legal post)


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

I have to admit, that time you introduced her to me, I was a bit confused what with her wide set eyes, if she was looking at me or back at the buffet island....

/Paul


----------



## slzigler (Jul 30, 2013)

zeus3925 That is hilarious! And its true they are a rare (I unfortunately was blessed with my first lab having brains, talent and looks) That said I have been waiting for a year for a pup since I finally found a breeder than I believe will give me that again


----------



## zeus3925 (Mar 27, 2008)

slzigler said:


> zeus3925 That is hilarious! And its true they are a rare (I unfortunately was blessed with my first lab having brains, talent and looks) That said I have been waiting for a year for a pup since I finally found a breeder than I believe will give me that again


Can you let me in on the secret??


----------



## slzigler (Jul 30, 2013)

zeus3925 said:


> I like a good looking dog with field ability but they are getting hard to find. Much of crossing characteristics is like matching Einstein and Marilyn Monroe. You hope to get a kid that has a brain like Einstein and the good looks of Marilyn Monroe. What you may get is a kid that looks like Einstein with the brains of Marilyn Monroe.



I found that to be entertaining. P.S. GORGEOUS dog!


----------

